# B12 Shots. Do they help?



## Raven Love (Nov 11, 2011)

I just bought a b12 shot, (im 15) do you think its safe to take. And could it help with my dp. Ive had dp for a few years, and its progressively gotten worse. I have learned to accept it and not think about it as much, but since this when i actually do think about it, it is worse. Any tips?


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

Someone sold you an injection at 15 years old? Please don't take Amy vitamins, supliments without talking to a dr, at least a pharmacist and your parenta if apropriate. meds, vit's and suppliments can have very different effcts in "children". Please be careful. I don't think there's any research supporting b12 shots for mental health


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

always go to a doctor first!

and if you want vitamin b12 take it in a sublingual form, not pill form, so something liquid that goes under your tongue. Dont be shooting yourself up


----------



## Raven Love (Nov 11, 2011)

Oh, and the b12 shot was a liquid shot. It looks like the five hour energy bottle but a different label. And thanks for the help.


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

One dose of a suppliment won't do anything, talk to a dr before taking anything every day


----------

